# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Ինչպե՞ս ազատվել կաշկանդվածությունից

## marduk007

Բարև ձեզ: Եկեք քննարկենք: Ինչպե՞ս ազատվել կաշկանդվածությունից կամ արդյոք ազատվե՞լ, թե՞ ոչ: Շատ շատերը կհամաձայնվեն, որ իրոք գոյություն ունի այդ կաշկանդվածություն կոչվածը՝ հատկապես անկողնում:

----------


## Շինարար

Մի ազատվիր, կաշկանդված մարդու հետ սեքսն էլ իր հրապույրներն ունի:

----------

Աթեիստ (06.01.2017), Զաքար (05.01.2017)

----------


## marduk007

Որ խնդրեմ՝ կմանրամասնե՞ք: Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է տարբեր կարծիքներ լսել:

----------


## Շինարար

> Vor xndrem kmanramasneq , indz shat hetaqrqir e tarber karciqner lsel


Եթե մանրամասնեն, պոռնոգրաֆիա կդառնա, հարգելի մարդուկ: Ուղղակի պետք չի նեղվել կաշկանդված լինելու համար, այլ փորձիր անել էն ամենը ինչ ուզում ես՝ կաշկանդված-կաշկանդված:

----------

Աթեիստ (06.01.2017)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Այո, գոյություն ունի կաշկանդվածություն կոչվածը անկողնում: Կաշկանդվածությունից դուրս գալու համար քեզ պետք է անկողնային մեծ փորձ, կամ մինիմում 3 բաժակ լֆիկի արաղներից:

----------

VisTolog (05.01.2017), Յոհաննես (05.01.2017), Վիշապ (06.01.2017)

----------


## Ika

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ika

> Այո, գոյություն ունի կաշկանդվածություն կոչվածը անկողնում: Կաշկանդվածությունից դուրս գալու համար քեզ պետք է անկողնային մեծ փորձ, կամ մինիմում 3 բաժակ լֆիկի արաղներից:


Այո եթե օգտագործես այս դեղամիջոցը , ոչ միայան անկաշկանդ  կլինես , այլ նաև որպես բոնուս կստանաս աննկարագրելի խումհար (պախմելիե)  :Smile:

----------

Անվերնագիր (05.01.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Այո, գոյություն ունի կաշկանդվածություն կոչվածը անկողնում: Կաշկանդվածությունից դուրս գալու համար քեզ պետք է անկողնային մեծ փորձ, կամ մինիմում 3 բաժակ լֆիկի արաղներից:


Լֆիկից հետո սկի մարդը չի կարում կանգնի։

----------

Har-am (06.01.2017)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Հարգելի marduk007, Ձեր նախորդ երկու գրառումները փոխարկվել են հայատառի: Ակումբում արգելվում է տրանսլիտը (լատինատառ հայերենը): Եթե չունեք հայերեն ստեղնաշար, ապա կարող եք օգտվել http://www.hayeren.am կայքի գործիքներից՝ հայերեն գրելու ու այստեղ պատճենելու համար: Տրանսլիտով մյուս գրառումները ջնջվելու են: Մենք ուրախ ենք ձեզ տեսնել ակումբում, բայց հայատառ գրելն այստեղ իմպերատիվ նորմ է:*

----------

Մուշու (06.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ թվում է, ահագին բնական է նոր զուգընկերոջ հետ սկզբում ինչ֊որ չափով կաշկանդված լինելը։ Հետո պիտի որ ամեն ինչ քիչ֊քիչ տեղը գա ։)

----------

Աթեիստ (06.01.2017)

----------


## anslov

> Ինձ թվում է, ահագին բնական է *նոր զուգընկերոջ* հետ սկզբում ինչ֊որ չափով կաշկանդված լինելը։ Հետո պիտի որ ամեն ինչ քիչ֊քիչ տեղը գա ։)


"նոր զուգընկե՞ր"...  :LOL: 
կարծես քարանձավում ապրող մարդկանց մասին միտք կարդալուց լինեմ  :LOL: 

Իմիջայլոց, որքան էլ "Նոր ... Հայերի" համար անհավատալի լինի,  մարդ տեսակին պատկանող շատ-շատ անհատներ կարապի նման են  ու կյանքում միայն մեկ "զուգընկեր" են ունենում

----------


## anslov

> Բարև ձեզ: Եկեք քննարկենք: Ինչպե՞ս ազատվել կաշկանդվածությունից կամ արդյոք ազատվե՞լ, թե՞ ոչ: Շատ շատերը կհամաձայնվեն, որ իրոք գոյություն ունի այդ կաշկանդվածություն կոչվածը՝ հատկապես անկողնում:


Լրիվ հակառակն է, եթե տղա ես, ապա անկողնում կաշկանդվածությունը կորում է: 
Իսկ եթե աղջիկ ես, ապա չգիտեմ, չեմ կարող ոչինչ ասել  :Think:

----------


## ivy

> "նոր զուգընկե՞ր"... 
> կարծես քարանձավում ապրող մարդկանց մասին միտք կարդալուց լինեմ 
> 
> Իմիջայլոց, որքան էլ "Նոր ... Հայերի" համար անհավատալի լինի,  մարդ տեսակին պատկանող շատ-շատ անհատներ կարապի նման են  ու կյանքում միայն մեկ "զուգընկեր" են ունենում


Ու ի՞նչն էր էստեղ վերաբերվում քարանձավի մարդկանց։

Եթե անգամ մենակ մեկն է, ապա սկզբում միևնույն է "նոր" է, ու պիտի դեռ հարմարվեն իրար, որ կաշկանդվածությունն էլ հետզհետե անցնի։

----------

Աթեիստ (06.01.2017), Լեո (05.01.2017), Հայկօ (06.01.2017), Յոհաննես (06.01.2017), Շինարար (05.01.2017)

----------


## Լեո

> "նոր զուգընկե՞ր"... 
> կարծես քարանձավում ապրող մարդկանց մասին միտք կարդալուց լինեմ 
> 
> Իմիջայլոց, որքան էլ "Նոր ... Հայերի" համար անհավատալի լինի,  մարդ տեսակին պատկանող շատ-շատ անհատներ կարապի նման են  ու կյանքում միայն մեկ "զուգընկեր" են ունենում


CAR U NAXAND լեզուներն ասում են, որ նույնիսկ կարապանման անհատներն են ունենում նոր զուգընկեր, որը հետագահում է միայն դառնում ոչ նոր միակ զուգընկեր։

#հայուգենըլնեմ

----------

John (06.01.2017), Life (06.01.2017), Աթեիստ (06.01.2017), Տրիբուն (06.01.2017)

----------


## anslov

> Ու ի՞նչն էր էստեղ վերաբերվում քարանձավի մարդկանց։
> 
> Եթե անգամ մենակ մեկն է, ապա սկզբում միևնույն է "նոր" է, ու պիտի դեռ հարմարվեն իրար, որ կաշկանդվածությունն էլ հետզհետե անցնի։


 :Smile:  ....

----------


## Ika

> Լֆիկից հետո սկի մարդը չի կարում կանգնի։


Մարդը չի կարում կանգնի թե կանգնելիքը  :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Մարդը չի կարում կանգնի թե կանգնելիքը


Կանգնելիքի չկանգնելը հիմնականում կանգնացնողից ա  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

Կաշկանդվածությունը, կամ լարվածությունը փորձի պակասից է, կամաց-կամաց կանցնի։ Արագ անցկացնելու համար օգնում է իրար նկատմամբ անկեղծությունը բոլոր (+ինտիմ) հարցերում, ջերմությունը, հարգանքը, իրար հաճախ ժպտալը, կարճ անեկդոտներն ու կարճ դրական պատմությունները, պոզիտիվ ու փոխադարձ հանդուրժող լինելը, իրար հետ վաննայում լոգանքը, մի բաժակ (ոչ ավել) կարմիր գինին, դառը շոկոլադը, միասին էրոտիկ կինո նայելը և այլն։ Ու պետք չի շտապել, պլանավորել ու ինչ-որ սպասելիքներ սահմանել, սեքսի չպլանավորվածն ա լավը։

----------

Աթեիստ (06.01.2017), Հայկօ (06.01.2017)

----------

